# MY11 GTR



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

Coming home from work today and I seen one for the first time in the flesh

Colour looks really nice (blue) and it did look good with the DRLs on

It must be a dealer car though as nobody has taken delivery yet have they?

Might be tempted to go and look at one now:runaway:


----------



## franki68 (Mar 11, 2010)

I got a call from middlehurst telling me they had a blue 11my to look at (not drive), their demo is coming in a few weeks,with the first deliveries of the my11 cars,so I am guessing it is that car you saw.


----------



## RightKerfuffle (Sep 19, 2009)

According to Pistonheads ... 2 went out to owners yesterday, 1 x blue and 1 x black from Westovers.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

RightKerfuffle said:


> According to Pistonheads ... 2 went out to owners yesterday, 1 x blue and 1 x black from Westovers.


No these were delivered to them...demo and showroom car...I was there when they came off lorry


----------



## CSL (Jan 18, 2007)

When is yours arriving Henry?


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

CSL said:


> When is yours arriving Henry?


Getting Westover in March but going to delay delivery until our baby is born at begining of April...still working out how best to tell Kate I have bought a new GTR!!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Any private owner in the UK taking delivery before March 1st is a mug. Will definitely cost money come disposal time.

I believe Litchfield are getting their's delivered in Feb, but that's understandable seeing as they'll be busy fitting bits to it and finding out what fits from the old cars and what doesn't!


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

Reg was OU60BUF I think, might not be quite right but along those lines.

It was in Liverpool


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Jaw_F430 said:


> Reg was OU60BUF I think, might not be quite right but along those lines.
> 
> It was in Liverpool


OU would make it one of the press cars


----------

